# install a corsa exhaust



## gary4n (Apr 1, 2015)

Finally, I bought the Corsa at http://4wheelonline.com. I like the sound of the Magnaflow on trucks but people here said that it will just sound like stock when installed on a GTO. Just looking for some feedback regarding the Corsa. What gain should I expect using this exhaust? Also, is upgrading my intake a good idea after doing the exhaust? Thanks for any inputs.


----------



## RBz_Pinky (Sep 27, 2014)

I honestly dont think a cat back will give you much power, but trust me you made a great decision by going with corsa. It sounds so goooooooodd. I also think anyone would recommend the Svede OTRCAI


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

count on it to sound different...don't count on any performance gain that you can feel...good luck with your choice.

Bill


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, until you get long tube headers and a tune you'll only hear a difference. With just the headers and tune I went from around 325 rwhp to 375 and could feel it. Have listened to Corsas on YouTube and they do sound good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3u2F2bTgSQ

This is my car with long tubes and Magnaflows for reference. It sounds the same (to me) as before I had all the work done, which I liked in the first place except for some drone below 2000 rpm.

I'm sure you're gonna love that Corsa exhaust.:cheers


----------

